# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سوال خیییلی فوری درباره انتخاب رشته ،خواهشاااا بیاین

## Zigzag

بچه ها من پزشکی ازاد و پردیس زاهدان و زابلو زدم ولی میترسم طالبان کله افغانستانو بگیره بخاطر همون شاید قبول شم ولی نخوام برم 
اگه قبول شم ،ولی ثبت نام نکنم باید شهریه ثابت همه ترمارو بدم ؟
خواهش میکنم هر کی میدونه بگه بهم فقط چند ساعت وقت دارم

----------


## Ester

اگه ثبت نام نکنی احتیاجی به پرداخت هزینه نیست

----------


## Shah1n

> بچه ها من پزشکی ازاد و پردیس زاهدان و زابلو زدم ولی میترسم طالبان کله افغانستانو بگیره بخاطر همون شاید قبول شم ولی نخوام برم 
> اگه قبول شم ،ولی ثبت نام نکنم باید شهریه ثابت همه ترمارو بدم ؟
> خواهش میکنم هر کی میدونه بگه بهم فقط چند ساعت وقت دارم


اگه ثبت نام نکنی نهولی اگه ثبت نام کنی و نری برای دریافت مدارکت از پول میگیرن و پس نمیدن پس اگه خواستی نری ثبت نام نکن

----------


## sepehr_a

> بچه ها من پزشکی ازاد و پردیس زاهدان و زابلو زدم ولی میترسم طالبان کله افغانستانو بگیره بخاطر همون شاید قبول شم ولی نخوام برم 
> اگه قبول شم ،ولی ثبت نام نکنم باید شهریه ثابت همه ترمارو بدم ؟
> خواهش میکنم هر کی میدونه بگه بهم فقط چند ساعت وقت دارم


سم جدید :Yahoo (68): 
ثبت نام نکنی مشکلی نیست.ولی به نظرم اگه واقعا قصد داری نری پاکشون کن بالاخره جای یک نفرو میگیری
البته که احتمال چیزی که گفتید صفره تقریبا

----------


## Saeed79

> سم جدید
> ثبت نام نکنی مشکلی نیست.ولی به نظرم اگه واقعا قصد داری نری پاکشون کن بالاخره جای یک نفرو میگیری
> البته که احتمال چیزی که گفتید صفره تقریبا


*نه آزاد مثل سراسری نیست شما انتخاب رشته کنی جای کسی رو بگیری
تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد دقیقا مال همینه که جای کسایی که آزاد زدن ولی نرفتن بقیه بیان*

----------


## sepehr_a

> *نه آزاد مثل سراسری نیست شما انتخاب رشته کنی جای کسی رو بگیری
> تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد دقیقا مال همینه که جای کسایی که آزاد زدن ولی نرفتن بقیه بیان*


منظورم پردیس بود البته

----------


## Zigzag

> *نه آزاد مثل سراسری نیست شما انتخاب رشته کنی جای کسی رو بگیری
> تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد دقیقا مال همینه که جای کسایی که آزاد زدن ولی نرفتن بقیه بیان*


حتی الان که ازاد و سراسری با همه ؟

----------


## Zigzag

> سم جدید
> ثبت نام نکنی مشکلی نیست.ولی به نظرم اگه واقعا قصد داری نری پاکشون کن بالاخره جای یک نفرو میگیری
> البته که احتمال چیزی که گفتید صفره تقریبا


واااا 
اومدیمو حمله کردن تکلیف من چیه اون وقت :/

----------


## sepehr_a

> واااا 
> اومدیمو حمله کردن تکلیف من چیه اون وقت :/


ج.ا و طالبان روابطشون خیلی بهتر از دولت غنی و ماست..طالبان حتی اگه کل قدرت رو هم در دست بگیره تو افغانستان  در حدی نیست  که بتونه کوچکترین جنگی با ایران و پاکستان بکنه.نیازی هم نداره البته.آمریکا هم احتمالا برای سقوط نکردن کابل و دولت افغانستان دوباره کمک بکنه و برگرده.
سال ها پیش که حکومت دست طالبان بود چند سالی تو شهر مزارشریف دیپلمات های ایرانی کشته شدن توسط بعضی از نیرو های طالبان..طالبان خودش سریعا عذرخواهی کرد و گفت توسط نیرو های خودسر بوده.ایرانم کلی نیرو به مرز فرستاده بود که البته برگشتن.حالا واقعا فکر میکنید طالبان به ایران حمله میکنه تا شهرارو بگیره!!!؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sepehr_a

> واااا 
> اومدیمو حمله کردن تکلیف من چیه اون وقت :/


تازه حمله هم بکنه کشوری به یک منطقه دانشگاه شما طبیعتا به استان و شهر دیگه ای انتقال پیدا میکنه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*ینی قشنگ اطلاعاتت از طالبان در این حده که با ط دسته دار نوشته میشه 
آقاجان خداوکیلی توی عصر انفجار اطلاعات برید یه سرچ ساده در مورد این موضوعات بدیهی بزنید و خودتون رو سوژه نکنید نصفه شبی 
این چه سمی بود که من خوندم*

----------


## Hisen

*تصورات کانلا اشتباهی درمورد سیستان و بلچوستان دارید . 
من باتوجه به دو و سه تا سفری که به اونجا و چابهار داشتم قول میدم بهت احساس امنیت خیلی خوبی رو میکنی . 
هیچوقت هم طالبان جرات حمله به سیستان و بلچوستان رو نداره . 
با خیال راحت سیستان و بلوچستان رو انتخاب کن.*

----------


## Amir_H80

*آقا یک سوال فوری داشتم هر چند جاش اینجا نیست
ببینید من واسه رفع مشکل سربازی با رتبه 5000 پیام نور رو زدم منتها شهر ما ۹۰ درصد رشته ها رو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی میگیره . 
منم علوم کامپیوتر پیام نور رو گذاشتم اول . سوالم اینجاست اگه ظرفیت علوم کامپیوتر پر نشه و به جای ۲۰ نفر فقط ۳ نفر این رشته رو انتخاب کنند اون وقت دیگه من نمیتونم برم دانشگاه  و باید برم سربازی؟ عوضش کنم رشته های پر طرفدارتر مثل روانشناسی رو بذارم اول بهتر نیست؟ خیلی نگران این موضوع پر نشدن ظرفیت هستم. *

----------


## Zigzag

> *ینی قشنگ اطلاعاتت از طالبان در این حده که با ط دسته دار نوشته میشه 
> آقاجان خداوکیلی توی عصر انفجار اطلاعات برید یه سرچ ساده در مورد این موضوعات بدیهی بزنید و خودتون رو سوژه نکنید نصفه شبی 
> این چه سمی بود که من خوندم*


سوال بود خب :/

----------


## Amir_H80

> *آقا یک سوال فوری داشتم هر چند جاش اینجا نیست
> ببینید من واسه رفع مشکل سربازی با رتبه 5000 پیام نور رو زدم منتها شهر ما ۹۰ درصد رشته ها رو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی میگیره . 
> منم علوم کامپیوتر پیام نور رو گذاشتم اول . سوالم اینجاست اگه ظرفیت علوم کامپیوتر پر نشه و به جای ۲۰ نفر فقط ۳ نفر این رشته رو انتخاب کنند اون وقت دیگه من نمیتونم برم دانشگاه  و باید برم سربازی؟ عوضش کنم رشته های پر طرفدارتر مثل روانشناسی رو بذارم اول بهتر نیست؟ خیلی نگران این موضوع پر نشدن ظرفیت هستم. *


*راهنمایی کنید لطفاً ۵۵ دقیقه بیشتر نمونده! @josef76 @Shah1n
*

----------


## Zigzag

> *راهنمایی کنید لطفاً ۵۵ دقیقه بیشتر نمونده! @josef76 @Shah1n
> *


تو همه تاپیکا بنویس یا سایت قلم چی بنویس

----------


## wext82

​چشده؟ :////

----------


## M_ndr

> *آقا یک سوال فوری داشتم هر چند جاش اینجا نیست
> ببینید من واسه رفع مشکل سربازی با رتبه 5000 پیام نور رو زدم منتها شهر ما ۹۰ درصد رشته ها رو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی میگیره . 
> منم علوم کامپیوتر پیام نور رو گذاشتم اول . سوالم اینجاست اگه ظرفیت علوم کامپیوتر پر نشه و به جای ۲۰ نفر فقط ۳ نفر این رشته رو انتخاب کنند اون وقت دیگه من نمیتونم برم دانشگاه  و باید برم سربازی؟ عوضش کنم رشته های پر طرفدارتر مثل روانشناسی رو بذارم اول بهتر نیست؟ خیلی نگران این موضوع پر نشدن ظرفیت هستم. *


یه رشته پر متقاضی بزن.در ضمن علوم کامپیوتر که زدی واحد عملی داره برات گرون در میاد.
البته انتخاب رشته پیام نور چندین بار تمدید میشه نگران نباش

----------


## Amir_H80

> یه رشته پر متقاضی بزن.در ضمن علوم کامپیوتر که زدی واحد عملی داره برات گرون در میاد.
> البته انتخاب رشته پیام نور چندین بار تمدید میشه نگران نباش


آخه من تو لیست انتخاب رشته های با آزمون رشته های پیام نور رو وارد کردم فکر نکنم این تمدید بشه .

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


آقا یک سوال فوری داشتم هر چند جاش اینجا نیست
ببینید من واسه رفع مشکل سربازی با رتبه 5000 پیام نور رو زدم منتها شهر ما ۹۰ درصد رشته ها رو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی میگیره . 
منم علوم کامپیوتر پیام نور رو گذاشتم اول . سوالم اینجاست اگه ظرفیت علوم کامپیوتر پر نشه و به جای ۲۰ نفر فقط ۳ نفر این رشته رو انتخاب کنند اون وقت دیگه من نمیتونم برم دانشگاه  و باید برم سربازی؟ عوضش کنم رشته های پر طرفدارتر مثل روانشناسی رو بذارم اول بهتر نیست؟ خیلی نگران این موضوع پر نشدن ظرفیت هستم.  


کلا کد رشته های پیام نور، 90 درصد مواقع تکمیل نمیشن 
اگه بخان منتظر تکمیل شدن برای برگزاری کلاس بودن که اسمش میشه سراسری*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> کلا کد رشته های پیام نور، 90 درصد مواقع تکمیل نمیشن 
> اگه بخان منتظر تکمیل شدن برای برگزاری کلاس بودن که اسمش میشه سراسری*


*پر نشه و کلاس تشکیل نشه باید برم سربازی؟*

----------


## M_ndr

تو هدفت نرفتن به سربازی هست پس فرقی نداره باآزمون بری یا بدون آزمون

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


پر نشه و کلاس تشکیل نشه باید برم سربازی؟


کلا نخوندی چی نوشتم؟ 
میگم اصلا پر شدن و نشدن درباره پیام نور صادق نیست
کلا پیام نور، یه کیلو از یه ماده ی نامشخص بوده و دانشگاه شده اشتباهی*

----------


## Amir_H80

> تو هدفت نرفتن به سربازی هست پس فرقی نداره باآزمون بری یا بدون آزمون


نه منظور من این بود که اگه رشته ای که انتخاب کردم تکمیل نشه باید برم سربازی؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> کلا نخوندی چی نوشتم؟ 
> میگم اصلا پر شدن و نشدن درباره پیام نور صادق نیست
> کلا پیام نور، یه کیلو از یه ماده ی نامشخص بوده و دانشگاه شده اشتباهی*


آها یعنی حتی اگه دوسه نفر یه رشته ای رو زده باشن همچنان دانشجو هستن؟

----------


## roxsana

دوستان رشته مدیریت و حسابداری بهتره یا بهداشت حرفه ای ؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## M_ndr

> نه منظور من این بود که اگه رشته ای که انتخاب کردم تکمیل نشه باید برم سربازی؟


اگه تکمیل نشه طبیعتاٌ تشکیل نمیشه اون موقع میری براساس سوابق تحصیلی ها رو میزنی.با اون دانشگاهی که میخوای بری هماهنگ کن ببین کدوم تشکیل میشه.

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


آها یعنی حتی اگه دوسه نفر یه رشته ای رو زده باشن همچنان دانشجو هستن؟


آره کلا پیام نور چیزی به اسم تکمیل ظرفیت نداره بنده خدا 
ولی سوابق تحصیلی هم بزن حتما*

----------


## thanks god

با اختلاف ، سمّ ترین تاپیک سال ♥

----------


## M_ndr

> دوستان رشته مدیریت و حسابداری بهتره یا بهداشت حرفه ای ؟


دختر هستی سربازی نداری.این چرتوپرت ها چیه میخوای بری؟ به جاش یه مهارت یاد بگیر

----------


## _Joseph_

> *آقا یک سوال فوری داشتم هر چند جاش اینجا نیست
> ببینید من واسه رفع مشکل سربازی با رتبه 5000 پیام نور رو زدم منتها شهر ما ۹۰ درصد رشته ها رو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی میگیره . 
> منم علوم کامپیوتر پیام نور رو گذاشتم اول . سوالم اینجاست اگه ظرفیت علوم کامپیوتر پر نشه و به جای ۲۰ نفر فقط ۳ نفر این رشته رو انتخاب کنند اون وقت دیگه من نمیتونم برم دانشگاه  و باید برم سربازی؟ عوضش کنم رشته های پر طرفدارتر مثل روانشناسی رو بذارم اول بهتر نیست؟ خیلی نگران این موضوع پر نشدن ظرفیت هستم. *


*اطلاعی ندارم در مورد پر شدن و نشدن 
ولی نه اگه پر نشه میرید با سوابق تحصیلی یه رشته دیگری رو ثبت نام میکنید 
در کل نگران نباشید شما رو با زور که نمیبرن سربازی 
لعنت به این مملکت که کلا رو استرس هستن مردمش / اینقدر به خودت لطفا استرس نده امیر 

*

----------


## roxsana

> دختر هستی سربازی نداری.این چرتوپرت ها چیه میخوای بری؟ به جاش یه مهارت یاد بگیر


 رشتم ریاضی کنکور دادم مهندسی نمیخوام برم 
اره دارم برنامه نویسی یاد میگیرم ولی خب یه رشته میخوام این جوری بزنم برم دیگ 
رتبمم 3500 منطقه 3 هست

----------


## Shah1n

> *راهنمایی کنید لطفاً ۵۵ دقیقه بیشتر نمونده! @josef76 @Shah1n
> *


تو که نمیخای بخونی اونی که مطمئن تری بزار اول هرچند من نشنیدم پیام نور کلاسش تشکیل نشه
ولی نه نمیفرستنت سربازی میتونی بری دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی پیام نور
کلا ثبت نام  پیا منور تایم چندان محدودی نداره میتونی ثبت نام کنی ولی به نظرم دوباره کاری نکنی بهتره حالا بازم میل خودته
همون پر متقاضی رو بزار اول که بشینی برای کنکور بخونی نه تو فکر و استرس باشی

----------


## Ester

> دوستان رشته مدیریت و حسابداری بهتره یا بهداشت حرفه ای ؟


بهداشت حرفه ای

----------


## Saeed79

> حتی الان که ازاد و سراسری با همه ؟


بله

----------


## Zigzag

> بله


اخه ازاد مگه تکمیل میذاره با این وضع ؟
پارسال گذاشت ؟؟؟

----------


## CrdTr-

> اخه ازاد مگه تکمیل میذاره با این وضع ؟
> پارسال گذاشت ؟؟؟


به نظرت آزاد از شهریۀ دانشجوهای تکمیل ظرفیت میگذره؟

----------


## mlt

انجمن بدجور سمی شده
فکر نمی‌کردم یه روزی طالبان روی انتخاب رشته تاثیر داشته باشه

----------


## NoBogh

> واااا 
> اومدیمو حمله کردن تکلیف من چیه اون وقت :/


23میلیون بسیجی فعال آماده ی خدمت داریم کشکه مگ xd

----------


## Zigzag

> به نظرت آزاد از شهریۀ دانشجوهای تکمیل ظرفیت میگذره؟


اخه پادسال نذاشت تا جایی ک میدونم

----------


## sepehr_a

> اخه پادسال نذاشت تا جایی ک میدونم


چون از وقتی آزاد و سراسری یکی شده خیلی خیلی کم پیش میاد کسی آزاد بیاره و نره ثبت نام بکنه.قبلا برای این بود که همزمان سراسری(ایضا پردیس) و آزاد قبول میشدن.

----------


## Pretty_Lover

با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته قبولی چقدر سخته؟(منظورم ابنه که دنگ و فنگش خیلی زیاده؟)
چون من اول پرستاری مشهد اصفهان تهران شهید بهشتی ایران بعدش قم رو زدم و اخرین اولویتام کاردرمانی زدم 
نگاه به کارنامه ها کردم کاردرمانی مشهد رو احتمالا میتونم قبول بشم 
میشه این دو تا رشته رو در صورت قبولی جابجا کرد؟؟

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pretty_Lover


با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته قبولی چقدر سخته؟(منظورم ابنه که دنگ و فنگش خیلی زیاده؟)
چون من اول پرستاری مشهد اصفهان تهران شهید بهشتی ایران بعدش قم رو زدم و اخرین اولویتام کاردرمانی زدم 
نگاه به کارنامه ها کردم کاردرمانی مشهد رو احتمالا میتونم قبول بشم 
میشه این دو تا رشته رو در صورت قبولی جابجا کرد؟؟


واسه اینجور رشته ها، صفر درصد!
چون قطع به یقین تکمیل میشن 
کارنامه سبز رو فقط برای حرص خوردن بیشتر ساختن*

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> *
> 
> واسه اینجور رشته ها، صفر درصد!
> چون قطع به یقین تکمیل میشن 
> کارنامه سبز رو فقط برای حرص خوردن بیشتر ساختن*


هر دوتاشو دانشگاه تاپ میارم بازم نمیشه؟ :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> پرستاری که بهتر از کاردرمانیه
> با توجه به تصورات من


از لحاظ به زود درامد رسیدن پرستاری بهتره ولی اینقد درباره پرستاری بد شنیدم که میگم کاش اتاق عملو بالای پرستاری زده بودم رتبمم ۶۳۰۰ منطقه دو زیر گروه یک

----------


## _POORYA_

> با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته قبولی چقدر سخته؟(منظورم ابنه که دنگ و فنگش خیلی زیاده؟)
> چون من اول پرستاری مشهد اصفهان تهران شهید بهشتی ایران بعدش قم رو زدم و اخرین اولویتام کاردرمانی زدم 
> نگاه به کارنامه ها کردم کاردرمانی مشهد رو احتمالا میتونم قبول بشم 
> میشه این دو تا رشته رو در صورت قبولی جابجا کرد؟؟


*برو اصلاح کن سایت هنوز بازه*

----------


## _POORYA_

*ی چیزی هم هست جابه جایی از طریق کارنامه سبز در یک دانشگاه راحت تره!(راحت نیست فقط راحت تره)*

----------


## a29

دوستان هنوز امکان ویرایش انتخاب رشته  هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## A.H.D

> با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته قبولی چقدر سخته؟(منظورم ابنه که دنگ و فنگش خیلی زیاده؟)
> چون من اول پرستاری مشهد اصفهان تهران شهید بهشتی ایران بعدش قم رو زدم و اخرین اولویتام کاردرمانی زدم 
> نگاه به کارنامه ها کردم کاردرمانی مشهد رو احتمالا میتونم قبول بشم 
> میشه این دو تا رشته رو در صورت قبولی جابجا کرد؟؟


کلا کارنامه سبز دردسر داره اما یه راه شدنیه باز... توی موعد مقرر درخواست باید بدی و دلایل این کارت رو ذکر کنی بعد چند وقت(ممکنه چند ماه هم طول بکشه) و مطرح شدن درخواست تو کمیسیون، نتیجه رو میگن. 
بازم مثل همیشه پارتی داشته باشی سنجش کارت حله! 
یه راه دیگه هم هست که دردسرش بیشتره اما بازم شدنیه! 
جابجایی رشته در یک دانشگاه نه دانشگاه دیگر به فرض اگر شما پرستاری مشهد قبول بشی میتونی با پاس کردن حداقل یک ششم واحد های پرستاری به شرط قبولی در رشته دیگری که مدنظرته(مثلا کار درمانی) و یه سری شرایط دیگه که مهمترینش رو گفتم‌، 
میتونین تو همون دانشگاه رشته دیگری بخونین! 
ولی خب اینا بدترین حالات ممکن بود، تا نتیجه بیاد بازم پیگیر باشی به این جا نميرسه!!!

----------


## Mina_medicine

> بچه ها من پزشکی ازاد و پردیس زاهدان و زابلو زدم ولی میترسم طالبان کله افغانستانو بگیره بخاطر همون شاید قبول شم ولی نخوام برم 
> اگه قبول شم ،ولی ثبت نام نکنم باید شهریه ثابت همه ترمارو بدم ؟
> خواهش میکنم هر کی میدونه بگه بهم فقط چند ساعت وقت دارم


*چرا چیزای سیاسی رو قاطی کنکور میکنید  معلوم نیست طالبان تا دوسال دیکه باششون یا نه ولی سال دیگه شما میتونی همین رتبه ای که الان اوردی رپ تضمین کنی که میاری؟
به هر حال ... اره میتونی قبول بشید پردیس و ازاد ولی نرید و اینکه میتونین ثبت نام کنید مرخصی هم بگیرید سال دیگه کنکور بدید البته اگه پردیس هاشو زدین و ازاد
اما اگه روزانه قبول بشید اگه نرید سال دیگه محروم میشید*

----------

